# 6 week old puppy does not like other puppies



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

My 6 week old puppy seems to hate other puppies. When my coworkers let all the puppies play together, mine just tries to get away and lay down somewhere else. I've had him since he was 4 weeks old and I am hoping that is not the reason for this. The confusing part is, he absolutely LOVES older (or maybe it's larger??) dogs. He automatically turns into the typical "annoying puppy" the minute he sees the older dogs. He is not aggressive to the puppies, he just wants to ignore them. They are 2 13 week old jack russels, a 7 week old pit bull, and a 10 week old mix of something. I know jack russels can be really obnoxious at times but the other 2 pups are pretty mellow but like to wrestle, and still nothing. Is this going to cause behavioral issues later on or is he just a mellow puppy???


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The pup was taken from the mother far too young. Maybe he is looking toward the adult dogs as some mother replacement . At 4 weeks the pup would still have been sucking on the teat and only starting to make a transition to other food, weaning . There is a physical need , nurishment, and there is a psychological need, nurture and care . If given the chance even a 6 and 7 week old pup would mob the dam and try to nurse. She would have other ideas though. 
I would not mix a 6 week old pup with a 13 week old pup . Not at this age where one week is a significant percentage of total life . Poor pup is the youngest , at an age where he shouldn't even be out of his litter. Don't create more problems.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

I am fully aware that he is young. I was asking if this is something he will grow out of, should I keep exposing him to puppies for him to warm up to, or what should I do at this point? He is extremely playful with older dogs but I'd like for him to play with the younger ones as well.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I would keep him away from other dogs until he has had all his shots.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm with everybody else, he doesn't have his shots yet and without those your putting your pup at risk. Once he has his shots, THEN you can work on socializing him....


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Check out the blog posts by Susan Garrett on socializing her singleton puppy with a group of lab puppies. It's fascinating to watch how the singleton puppy has to learn to play and not to be a bully and how to learn to gracefully accept playing and getting roughed up a little bit.

The discussion starts around here on the blog:

The Singleton Puppy | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

>.< I know he has only had 1 round of vaccines (I gave it to him) but the pups he is playing with are either fully vaccinated or partially vaccinated and we are all intelligent people who all work at a vet clinic and know not to let our pups run around in strange places. Parvo and distempter are not what I am concerned about. We are ALL concerned about his lack of interest in puppies (at least the 4 he's met so far). I don't want it to be an issue later on. We all know that the 7-12 week period is crucial so I want to make sure he isn't going to hate puppies forever. I am absolutely NOT letting him play with other peoples dogs who are not my coworkers dogs for a few more months.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

You mentioned he plays with dogs but not puppies. I wonder if its because the puppies are intimidating to him because they play rough but the adult dogs don't. I was told that adult dogs often are gentle when they play with puppies....because they know they are babies...just a thought


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

oh my point was then...I assume this is something he will grow out of as he gets bigger


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

stephanie.jackson said:


> My 6 week old puppy seems to hate other puppies. When my coworkers let all the puppies play together, mine just tries to get away and lay down somewhere else. I've had him since he was 4 weeks old and I am hoping that is not the reason for this. The confusing part is, he absolutely LOVES older (or maybe it's larger??) dogs. He automatically turns into the typical "annoying puppy" the minute he sees the older dogs. He is not aggressive to the puppies, he just wants to ignore them. They are 2 13 week old jack russels, a 7 week old pit bull, and a 10 week old mix of something. I know jack russels can be really obnoxious at times but the other 2 pups are pretty mellow but like to wrestle, and still nothing. Is this going to cause behavioral issues later on or is he just a mellow puppy???


If he wants to ignore them, why not let him? He is very young and his behavior will change, it is too soon to tell in what direction. If you give him every opportunity to socialize, let HIM decide who he wants to socialize with as long as nobody is getting hurt.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

knowing the background of this puppy, I'd say don't sweat the small stuff I would worry more if he was going around attacking the other puppies vs ignoring them.

I would just make sure he doesn't get bullied at all. Honestly I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Not an expert but I wouldn't freak out if he's ignoring the other pups. I would be worry if he was being aggressive and going insane but if he's just mellow wanting to hang out by himself I'd allow it and just let him grow up some. Obviously keep socializing him (carefully) that way as he gets older and more sure of himself he might start playing but at least keeping him around others you can ward off aggressive behavior.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Alrighty, thank you everyone. Sorry if I came off as rude, I was just getting frustrated :blush: But that is a valid point, cause the other puppies walk all over him/jump all over him/try to nip at him. The adult dogs though, he runs up to and jumps on their faces, nips at their faces/ears, and makes playful growling noises and does the little booty in the air dance with them... and they just sit and take it or gum him to death basically. My biggest concern was him not learning how to play fight with the other puppies... the whole reason we put them all together 

Oh and BTW anyone who knows his history, he's 6 weeks & 2 days old and weighs 5.6 lbs now  Much better than the 2.6 lbs and 4 weeks when I got him. He's quite the crazy little puppy. He's doing really well with "sit" and is just starting to grasp the concept of "down". The only big issue with him is that since he was so malnourished when I got him from that idiot "breeder" he is having a hard time putting on weight/muscle on his back legs.. but it's a process....


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Luna was afraid of the other puppies in our first few puppy classes. She actually had to play with the little puppies because she wanted nothing to do with the big ones.

As the classes went on, she became more confident, and was playing with the big puppies by the fourth week.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Because he never got to play and be bullied by other littermates, he doesn't like being picked on and pushed around. He never got taught how to play.
Sounds like you are trying to socialize him, which is good. How about putting him with another puppy by themselves, just two together. Let him get used to playing with one and then once he realizes he can have fun, try adding another, then another. If he still hides from the one puppy, thats okay, just get on the ground and play with one puppy with him watching and seeing and hearing what fun you are having, he will probably join in and realize it can be fun. He will learn, just give him time and keep exposing him to puppies, but I would suggest one at a time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think one on one puppy play is a good suggestion...Stephanie he sounds like he's coming along nicely! You'll have to update us with some pics!!


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea, I will try it when I go back to work Monday  I'm also going on vacation so my coworker with 3 dogs will be watching him for a week 

And here are some pics from Thursday


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Just remember, people said to be careful about this initially when you first posted about the puppies at work  Not surprised. I'm sure he's feeling overwhelmed. I think the reason why he's having a harder time playing with puppies is that adults give puppies the "puppy pass" and usually play gently and let them kind of rule the roost. With other crazy out of control puppies that pass is out the window--because they all think they have it! It's no fun to play with a bunch of other bullies if they bully you back! 

One puppy at a time and supervise play carefully. He's not only way younger than them, remember all the health problems he has been going through.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Yah.. It's just a little worrying because my friend with the put bull mix was brought home at 4.5 weeks and he's doing just fine with other puppies. But it's okay, Midas is young and will have plenty of time to learn about that stuff.


----------

